# High calories milkshakes(help)



## Zameera (Apr 10, 2006)

Does anyone have a high calories milkshakes(or whatever) recipes that is simple and easy to make?


----------



## marmar (Apr 10, 2006)

For a milkshake,
1 cup Vanilla Ice Cream
1/4 cup Whole Milk
1 teaspoon Vanilla Extract

Blend for 30 seconds to a minute.


----------



## grumblebee (Apr 10, 2006)

You've been in search of other high calorie recipes too, so I'm going to post a couple links that you may find useful: 

http://www.mealsforyou.com/cgi-bin/recipeCategory?category.calories+orderBy.calories+dir.DESC+loHi.high

http://www.healthsystem.virginia.edu/UVAHealth/hub_cancer/reciphic.cfm

http://huntingtondisease.tripod.com/swallowing/id59.html


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 10, 2006)

To the vanilla milkshake posted above, add 1 tsp. protien powder, and 1 tbs. malt powder.  Throw in a banana, a half-dozen straberries, and blend until silky smooth.  If you want, add 1/4 tsp. nutmeg.  It's great with this recipe.

And to jump this up to the next level, subtitue strawberry cheesecake icecream for the vanilla icecream.

For a high calorie, high nutrition breakfast, throw two broken bananas, 1 cored apple, with the peeling on, 1 cored pear, again unpeeled, a brick of silken tofu, one peeled carrot, broken into four pieces, and 1/2 can of pineapple.  Add 1/2 cup apple juice and blend.  For breakfast, this is calorie dense, nutritious, and absolutley delicious, in spite of the tofu.  You have to try it to believe it.

For a high-calorie meal, that is no worse than eating pancakes, beat one egg into a bowl along with 1/4 cup of milk.  Add 1/4 tsp. cinnamon, and 1 tsp. vanilla.  Beat in until well blended.  Cut two pieces of Velveeta cheese and set aside.  Dip two pieces of bread into the egg mixture and place on a hot griddle.  Cook until the bottom side is done (aout two minutes).  Turn one piece over and place the cheese to cover.  Take the cooked side of the other piece of french toast and place it onto the cheese.  Finish cooking like a grilled cheese sandwich.  Serve with your favorite brand of syrup or maple syrup.  I know this sounds weird, but it tastes incredible.

Cream of Wheat, or farina, is also calorie dense, and high in protien.  And then there's oatmeal.  And you can add oatmeal to your breakfast smoothie that I gave you above, you know, the one with the tofu.

Oh, and the french toasat sandwich, you can fill it with peanut butter and jelly if you desire, or fresh fruit slices such as strawberry, or apple, or peach, or whatever you want.  It's also great with bacon or sausage, with or without cheese.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North

That should give you a few ideas to expand upon.


----------



## Zameera (Apr 10, 2006)

*Thanx guys!*


----------



## Zameera (Apr 10, 2006)

marmar said:
			
		

> For a milkshake,
> 1 cup Vanilla Ice Cream
> 1/4 cup Whole Milk
> 1 teaspoon Vanilla Extract
> ...


 
how many calories does it contain?* 615 calories*


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 10, 2006)

Zameera said:
			
		

> how many calories does it contain?


 
1 C Ice Cream          530 Calories
1/4 C Milk                  73 Calories
1 tsp Vanilla extract    12 Calories

Being required to eat a high fat diet     Priceless!


----------



## BigDog (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm a creamy shake fan, and plan to try a shake using heavy (whipping) cream to see how that does.

I don't measure, so I don't know exact measurements, but here's what I do:

Scoop ice cream into blender (experiement with various flavors, as well as the varieties within a flavor, i.e. various vanilla flavors). Add enough milk to either just float the ice cream, or almost float it. Add a couple splashes of vanilla extract (less if pure vanilla, not imitation). Mrs. Big Dog prefers chocolate shakes, so a good 5 or six huge heaping tablespoons of Quik go it too. I prefer Hershey's Syrup, but whatever works. Blend as previously timed.

I'll adjust thickness with the milk. Less = thicker, more = thinner.

Like i said, one day I want to try a shake for me with heavy (whipping) cream!


----------



## Banana Brain (Apr 30, 2006)

You're asking for a high-calorie milkshake recipe? Isn't that almost like asking for a low-calorie water recipe? Just go to McDonald's or anywhere else for that matter. All milkshakes will be caloricaly dense anyways, so you might as well just make one based on taste preference than nutrition info. The best shake I've ever had was made of Haagen-Dasz ice cream. It will pay to use super-premium ice cream because when it melts in the blender it will still hold 87% or so of its size, but cheaper (lower-fat) ice cream will shrink to 60-some % of its original form. I learned that on "Good Eats" on the food network. If you want to just use milk, add lots of oreo cookies or Reese's peanut-butter cups. Those were my favorite DQ blizzrds as a kid and I made one in the blender once for someone a while back with milk. Yumzies.


----------



## Banana Brain (Apr 30, 2006)

A very inulgent recipe with no blender required (picture):

http://twinkies.com/recipe_view.asp?rID=29

If you're looking for high-cal in general, you may want to try any of these recipe's out. 

http://twinkies.com/recipes.asp

They all look so good... but way to indulgent for me, ahhh...


----------



## Zameera (May 3, 2006)

*I've tried BigDog and Marmar's milkshake recipes and It taste GOOD!!!!!*


----------

